# licking up sugar water



## lemmje (Feb 23, 2015)

Great pictures! Thanks for posting those here.


----------



## Tjsegla (Aug 3, 2013)

Great pictures.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Eye level with the bees is really cool. You should publish a calendar or something.
Bill


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)

Some yellow jackets enjoying a little treat. Too bad I slipped them a Mickey.


----------



## kramerbryan (Oct 30, 2013)




----------



## DAVID LEVY (Dec 23, 2016)

Great pictures. Did you take first two of them with macro lens?


----------



## melton (Aug 22, 2016)

No all where took with my phone


----------

